# Bee R rev limiter settings?



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Does anyone have the settings for these?
Of the 3 loop wires which ones should be cut?

Also what should the gains be set at? id like the "launch" control to sit with the revs about 4k so the turbo is just spooling. And the rev limit to be about 7k.

As it is, its sitting with the "launch" about 3k and limit about 6k. Not letting me get all the power out!  

If it makes a difference im running a T78 and some other stuff....


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The three loops, cut only the white IF you are using the handbrake white wire. The other 2 are for 4cylinder and rotary engines.

Setting, 9 for gain

I can't remember the other ones. Hit the search on here and SOC and you'll find some setting. I know cos I've just installed one.


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

You dont cut ANY looped wires if fitting to 6 cyl engine.

My settings are -

Rev 1 - 9 (7k)
Rev 2 - 5 (5k for launch)
Gain - 8 (good for loud bangs and flames, but when dragging I put it down to 2, so its just a mild cut, so you dont loose too much time if you clip the limiter going thru the gears.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

i have the white one cut, incase i am going to launch with the handbrake.

Milko, im guessing for what i require my settings wouldnt be too much different from yours? Maybe with rev2 a little lower? 

cheers for the help guys.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

don't know on what you cut,but ours is set to A (7500rpm),9 (7000rpm) and also F


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

I use the handbrake launch and havnt cut any looped wires, the white wire in the harnees coming out the bee-r unit, is what you wire to your handbrake.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes, the white wire in the harness is the one you wire to the handbrake. Basically you need to ground it so you could just wiring into a button switch on the steering wheel or somewhere..

You need to cut the white loop wire too(according to the instruction)


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

ive got the white one cut, so i'll need to try the revs and gains aver the weekend when i find somewhere quite that i wont wake the dead!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

No need to cut the white wire (as stated you dont cut any on 6cyl).

I set them as F on first dial so that the ecu limiter still works as it is set.

Rob


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

There is an extra white wire that must be cut at the unit if the handbrake switch is to be operational.

The other wires are for

6-4 cylinder
Scooby
RX7

Alledgedly  

Come on Brooksie, you sell enough of these things get some decent translation and wiring diagrams done for the boys


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Crail Loser said:


> There is an extra white wire that must be cut at the unit if the handbrake switch is to be operational.
> 
> The other wires are for
> 
> ...


There isnt m8, I've cut no looped wires or any other wires elsewhere, and wired the white wire in the harness to my handbrake light and everything works fine.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Spooky ... it deffinatly shows you in the glossy instructions cutting the white wire loop if its fitted to the H/Brake.

I had one in my car about 4 years ago and it only has two looped wires coming from the rear of the unit .... one was for 6-4cylinder and the other for h/brake fitting  

Dont get me wrong we are just going by the pics as there is no UK instruction supplied with the unit  

What is spooky is that this one also works fine with the wire cut


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

sorry lads only just seen this 'ere thread .. okey dokey ... bear with me and i'll get something translated.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

TY


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Fitted 5-6 of these to skylines now, i'd like to think that i aint that lucky for the handbrake limiter to work without cutting every time .

Rob


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

There is a good set off instructions on Driftworks, the link is on the Newera group buy thread, page 7.


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Marc - Mine has 3 wire loops and none of the wires are cut and it all works fine!


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Dammit !! the loops are losing 4-2


----------

